# Compare flavor of shoulder vs ribeye roast



## viper (Jan 12, 2011)

I recently have done a ribeye roast and a couple butts and was told the roast had more flavor.  I was surprised because I figured the fatty butts would have more flavor.  is this just a lucky draw of meats or would a ribeye roast usually have better flavor?


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 12, 2011)

apples and oranges


----------



## eman (Jan 12, 2011)

Doughnuts and Watermelon


----------



## blacksmoke (Jan 12, 2011)

the question is do you smoke them the same way with the same wood


----------



## viper (Jan 12, 2011)

most everything was the same.  Temp, smoke, rub, glaze.  I think the butt was more tender and juicy but I guess the roast had more flavor.


----------



## eman (Jan 12, 2011)

V,

 you are trying to compare a great cut of beef to a minimal cut of pork.

 not possible.

 I promise you if i smoke rib roast and a butt even though both will be good,

 i could blind fold 20 folks and as long as they are objective (Don't dislike beef or pork) 19 out of 20 will choose the rib roast.


----------



## viper (Jan 12, 2011)

This was a PORK ribeye roast.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 12, 2011)

that wasn't very clear, most people here ribroast and think beef

 


viper said:


> This was a PORK ribeye roast.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2011)

Viper,

When you say "Ribeye Roast" everybodys' eyes (on this forum) light up, their heartbeat quickens, breathing becomes heavier, and the words "Rare" or "Medium Rare", and "Beef"  travels through their brains.

When talking about Pork ribeye, you must specify to keep all of that from happening.

I would think if you made a Pork Butt, and a Pork Ribeye Roast exactly the same way, it would be impossible for me to tell a difference in flavor.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2011)

Jez Bear I thought he was talking beef too. Got my heart pounding! Still looking for one of those guys on sale around here.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2011)

viper said:


> *   This was a PORK ribeye roast. *


Makes No Difference,* "BEEF, It's What's For Dinner..."*


----------



## venture (Jan 13, 2011)

Pops may be along here.  Until then, it is my understanding that the rib primal is cut from the beef.  This pork "rib eye roast" would be a cut from the loin primal on the pork. I don't believe we can correctly use "rib eye" when referring to pork.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

